# Offshore Angler Deluxe Beach Cart



## krizia829 (Feb 17, 2021)

Just purchased one for my husband for our anniversary! We do a lot of bridge fishing down in the FL Keys since it's not too far from home. It's still in the box. Just wanted to know if anyone here has one and what they think of it! Some pics would be cool. Thanks!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 17, 2021)

I use a Fish-n-mate brand cart for my pier fishing. That Offshore Angler looks like a nice alternative! I'm sure you are going to enjoy it!


----------



## seachaser (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a fish mate with sand tire and love it so I will guess will be awesome for bridge fish


----------



## watermedic (Feb 17, 2021)

I have one and I really like it!


----------



## krizia829 (Feb 18, 2021)

watermedic said:


> I have one and I really like it!





seachaser said:


> I have a fish mate with sand tire and love it so I will guess will be awesome for bridge fish





Dustin Pate said:


> I use a Fish-n-mate brand cart for my pier fishing. That Offshore Angler looks like a nice alternative! I'm sure you are going to enjoy it!



Sweet thanks guys! Any pics of your set ups??


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 18, 2021)

My budget cart- no good for sand though. 














Don't forget the bucket-topper. Gamechanger.


----------



## krizia829 (Feb 19, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> My budget cart- no good for sand though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I gotta take a look at those bucket toppers! It looks very handy


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 4, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> My budget cart- no good for sand though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I drug one of those carts across sand a couple times then bought a fish-n-mate, total game changer on sand.


----------



## Railroader (Mar 4, 2021)

I've got a fish-n-mate, with about 100,000 miles on it.  If that bass pro thing is built half as good, it's worth it.

If you are gonna surf fish, anything else is just screwing around...


----------



## bany (Mar 8, 2021)

Mine is similar, was a bit cheaper and gets worked hard a couple weeks a year. You did fine. Looks stout. For everything but soft sand it will be great. There is one with big (orange) plastic wheels that is best for long sand pulls. Sorry I’m late to your fire!


----------

